# Home made mixes australia



## leonne75 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi I have just started to breed fancy Mice and I have found a lot of helpful information on this forum but most the brands of mixes etc are not in australia.
I am also struggling coming up with a great home made mix and the ratio's I need to feed my mice, I also would like to know what I need to feed the most of and the least of.
Any help to get me started would be appreciated.
Cheers Leonne


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

A majority of Australian breeders don't use home mixes at all. Instead we feed laboratory cubes, the two top brands on the market being Laucke Mills and Cummins McManus. If in NSW though, Laucke will be more common.

I use a home mix as a treat on occasion, the one I use comes from Rattikins Rattery in Richmond.

If you're unable to get cubes, I do recall there being a post about ratios of seeds to grains, etc. But I am unsure where it is, I found it one day when I when digging through old posts :/ It may have been something like 70% cereals and grain to 30% seeds and kibble?


----------



## leonne75 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you Rambo-Bright I have been doing some research on home made mixes and the ratio's
40% Mixed poultry corn (wheat,barley and maize)
30% Flaked oats
30%Wild bird seed

What do you think of that for a every day mix? I will also get the cubes but not sure where they would be available here maybe Petbarn?. I know you feed the occasional fruit and veg and would you also add some dog or cat kibble to the mix.
As I am getting quite a few mice I was trying to mix a bulk food to cut the cost of food as where I am it is quite expensive at the pet shops etc.

Are you the person who was breeding the Variegated lol, I am getting a carrier this weekend and I am going to breed him to a Albino self.
again appreciate your help
Kind regards Leonne


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't feed a home mix daily, as mice can pick out bits they don't like and won't get the nutrients from said thrown out items, because they can be right sods XD I feed a home mix once or twice a week.

I wouldn't bother going to pet shops for mouse food and home mix items, especially Petbarn, best places to go for bulk feed are produce stores. Many stock ingredients in bulk commonly used in home mixes, and can also get in rodent cubes. Be wary of brands such as Vella (VSF Stockfeeds), Riverina and Barastoc, these are terrible brands of lab cube chock full of fillers and are absolute rubbish. If they don't do Laucke or Cummins, best to try another.

Yes indeed, I do add dog kibble to my mix, I use Black Hawk Chicken and Rice dog kibble when I make my own mix.

I must ask, who are you getting your mouse from? Variegated is a dominant gene, it cannot be carried. Only recessive genes carry. Also, albino is a c-dilute, if you breed it into your variegateds, eventually you'll start producing albinos which will not show any spotting at all. You need to select for spotting, and if you wish to outcross, the most common used varieties to cross to are self colours such as black and chocolate.


----------



## leonne75 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Rambo-bright I am getting my Variegated from Jodi but I prob have it wrong with what type im getting off her lol, What type of grains etc do I get from the stock food places or do they have a mouse mix already done?
Sorry if I sound blonde its all a bit daunting when you first start out which I am sure you know.
Thanks for your help
cheers Leonne


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I have had a chat to Jodi, the mouse is a variegated, so yes, pairing it to a self will make more 

By grains from stock feeds, I mean grains you are seeking for your home mix. I would not purchase any rodent seed mixes in Australia as they are all rubbish. Stockfeeds sell things like bulk bags of oats, sunflower seeds, some also sell pepitas (pumpkin seeds) etc. I do very much recommend getting a rodent cube over a home mix. It's a complete diet in a pellet, it's cheaper than making a home mix, can be stored in hoppers to prevent wasteage and rodent can't pick and choose the bits only they want to eat.

Have a poke about your local produce stores to see if they sell either Laucke or Cummins, if they don't then the home mix is your next best option.

No need to apologise for the questions love  We all start somewhere and only through asking can we learn


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Is there anything in SA that would be suitable? Supermarket or petshop wise? Or am I doomed to order online for eternity? I miss leaving the house!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My Pet warehouse are online but have a very good variety of rodent treats, foods etc. Cheap post too and lots of good specials $5.00 flat rate post Aust wide. I use them a lot.


----------

